# Donnie



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Heres our old lad Donnie is will be 7 next year.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww he looks like a baby polar bear 


he looks great! have you had him from a kit?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> aww he looks like a baby polar bear
> 
> he looks great! have you had him from a kit?


we got him from Doncaster aged 1 year old. He's beautiful


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> we got him from Doncaster aged 1 year old. He's beautiful


well youre obviously doing something right with him still going strong.. hes gorgeous :thumbup:

i dont live to far from Doncaster:eek6: lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ah right  He is a lovely ferret never been a moments bother, he loves playing with you, jumps about on plastic bags.


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

awww he looks lovely


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

Doncastor is not far from us DK!
He's a fine looking chap!
Terry used to have a ferret! I take it hes a ferret and not a polecat! not that I know the difference! if there is one that is!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

he's a gorgeous boy!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

he is classed as a Dark eyed white ferret. Thats how he got his name lol


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Nov 20, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> he is classed as a Dark eyed white ferret. Thats how he got his name lol


He's a real cutie!! Is he named after Donnie Darko by any chance?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

he was named Donnie because thats where he came from, I know not very original


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Nov 20, 2010)

Ohh right  Cute name for a cute Poley non the less!


----------

